# Did the GRRRipper just save my fingers?



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Well, it finally happened. I was in the shop cutting some red oak railes/stiles down to their final size and was using the GRRRipper and a rockler featherboard to help me cut them down. I don't know what happened really, it happened so fast (as I'm sure all the stories are the same in this situation) but it may be attributed to the fact that i kept taking small cuts and had like 20 boards to do (an 1/8th off each side skim cuts to final dimensions after cutting them down from rough dimensions) so I was probably on something like my 70th monotonous cut after a few hours of jointing/planing as well. Needless to say I probably got bored and wasn't as alert as I should have been so this was the result.

In any case, I'm happy to say that the GRRRipper is actually still usable but more importantly I have all my digits. I decided to take a break for the rest of the night and resume tomorrow as when I held up the board to see if it had any damage (which actually it didn't so like I said, I'm not really sure what happened, and judging by the way the GRRRipper is damaged it makes me even more puzzled) I noticed I my hands were slightly shaky probably due to the scare. The only thing I can rationalize is that the GRRRipper made contact with the blade and I freaked out, pulled my hand back, dropped it on the blade still (on the top side which is what that knob is now gone) and it flew to the right over my rip fence.

That was pretty jarring but I think a lesson was learned today.


----------



## ajosephg (Aug 25, 2008)

I've caught myself doing dangerous stuff doing repetitive cuts. Seems like you almost get in a trance and don't realize what's happening.

Good reminder to slow down and take a break once in awhile - AND use all available safety stuff like GRIPPER'S.


----------



## Straightbowed (Feb 9, 2012)

yep bein in a hurry will show you just how white your bones relly are and believe me they are white cause I seen the end my finger after the router monster had a snack just a little vibration and I thought it was just the tip, nope it was a half inch with a pure white bone lookin at me, didn't hurt untill 2 days later when the bone specialist fixed it all up


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

Id say retire the gripper and get a new one stick that one on a shelf as a reminder and start thinking about how to save up for a SawStop


----------



## LepelstatCrafts (Jan 16, 2011)

Great job at being safe. I know this isn't said enough, but you used a tool that prevented you from having an accident. Smart thinking. Like the dude said, retire it. It will now be more of a danger to you.

Stay safe Matt.

- Mike


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Good thing you were using it. An acquaintance cut off 2 fingers, mangled 1 and got about 10 stitches in 1 a week before Christmas! Only good news was it was his left hand.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

@thedude50: funny you mention that, I had the SawStop chat with my wife today. It's not in the cards right now but maybe next year when I get my bonus and as a Christmas/birthday gift to myself.

As for retiring the GR, I think I can probably just get a new middle leg and be good, that's really the only mangled part. I never really used the top screw things, just out it on there to test the clear shield once but never actually used it.

@Topamax: man, that sounds brutal. I'm sure glad I stayed safe!


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

I am sure he reached for the next piece and pushed his hand into the blade when he looked away. The scary part of repetitive cuts! Complacency. ;-((

If I ever get a new saw, which I doubt if I ever do because I really don't use it that much; it would be a SawStop for sure.


----------



## thedude50 (Aug 13, 2011)

I got the saw stop to write a review on it I wanted to see how it measured up to other top saws like the new unisaw and the new powermatic and the hammers and Laguna's of the world. The one thing I did not pick it for was the safety feature. Sure I knew the saw was the safest saw made but what I cared about was quality of cut runout of the blade ,how nice the controls work how flat the table was . Yes I know I am not the normal SawStop buyer like I told Matt at SawStop when I arranged to buy the saw. I told him sure the safety feature was a nice bonus but that the safety feature had then least to do with why I wanted to test the saw. I was waiting for Powermatic to make a safe saw and I was going to buy that saw and write a review on it for my site and for a magazine. then I came into a lump sum of cash and decided a new more powerful saw was a must so i went to my friends at powermatic and to the guys at saw stop as I felt they were comparable saws for about the same price point and equal features other than the SawStops safety feature which was of little concern to me. So they each gave me a price and the terms that I write a review of their saw from 750 to 1000 words with photographs and a story on assembly of the saw both companies were very generous about wanting the review done and if I liked the saw all my how to videos will be filmed using this saw. I spoke with Bill My shop Partner about my choice the saw stop had a better price as it actually does at retail. And Bill pointed out that I work fairly heavily medicated due to the 6 ruptured disks in my spine and he felt it would be like an insurance policy I agreed and talked with Matt at saw stop paid for the saw and waited for delivery. After using the saw for the past 3 months I have found only one problem and it is minor the fit and finish and the quality are second to none and there is this bonus the safety feature I pray I never fire the break ether as an accidental firing or as a flesh firing but I have to tell you the peace of mind is very liberating I still treat the saw with the sane respect as I always have I have never feared a saw But I do know the damage they can cause Having worked at a level one trauma center in Fresno for nearly 10 years in the er I see at least 2 saw accidents a month I know the damage the saw can cause i have seen it several times over I have cleaned and prepped the patients for surgery I have sent the worst ones to San Francisco to RK Davies hand hospital for micro surgery re attachment of the finest quality The trauma is often life changing but so is the peace of mind I know I have when I fire up my new saw no other saw comes with that peace of mind I am happy the safety device saved your hand I still say shelf it it is compromised now it has done its job get a new one and as soon as you can afford it get a safe saw..


----------



## MJCD (Nov 28, 2011)

I've become a believer in mind - they're way over-priced for what it is; a great value for what it does: the same for the Oneida Super Dust Deputy.

MJCD


----------



## Earlextech (Jan 13, 2011)

thedude50, Thanks for that information about the SawStop. I did want to point out one thing. One argument I always hear about getting the SawStop is that once you have it you will become complacent with the safety feature and will then get sloppy while using it. I've always thought this was a huge copout and your statement proves my point, "I pray I never fire the break ether as an accidental firing or as a flesh firing but I have to tell you the peace of mind is very liberating I still treat the saw with the sane respect as I always have I have never feared a saw". I appreiciate your honesty because I also know how awesome that saw is even if the guy that designed it rubs you the wrong way. Politics has no place in the cabinet shop but my fingers do!


----------

